
Waymo to start testing self-driving technology on Michigan's winter roads - rmason
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20171026/news/643206/waymo-to-test-self-driving-technology-on-michigans-winter-roads
======
rmason
Google was first to develop self-driving technology. Now they're first to
extend it to ice and snow conditions. As a Michigan resident do you mind if I
shout hallelujah?

------
eroccatlun
I'd feel way better getting in a car battle tested in Michigan than one tested
in San Fran.

The conditions are just on another level.

